

What, Me Exercise?: The Hacker Exercise Regime - aaronsw
http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/e4/exercise.html

======
subwindow
That's too complicated for me. My exercise program is:

Get completely winded at least once a day.

It won't make you Lance Armstrong, and it isn't a weight loss program.
However, it'll do subtle things like encourage you to take the stairs- and RUN
up them. This kind of attitude gently pushes you towards a healthier overall
lifestyle, while keeping your lungs and heart at a basic level of
functionality. That's all I'm really looking for.

~~~
Periodic
So, I bike to work, and then when I get there, I take my bike up the stairs,
usually two steps at a time. Someone asked me once whether it was hard to run
up the stairs with a bike. I responded that if it was, I would keep doing it
until it wasn't.

The mentality to test your limits when you have the opportunity has served me
well over the years.

------
wdewind
I disagree with a lot of this. I used to hate exercise until I was taught two
major misconceptions: 1) cardio helps you lose weight, and 2) high rep/low
weight = muscle tone, and low weight/high rep = big muscles. These are
patently false.

Cardio is NOT for losing weight. In fact in many cases it actually is very
difficult to burn fat while doing lots of cardio because it trains your body
to burn the fact more efficiently. This is why you'll see people spend so much
time at the gym and get no results. The OP is quite correct that without a
serious change in diet coupled with the cardio you will NOT lose weight. Which
is exactly why you shouldn't do cardio if you want to lose weight, you may get
a small drop in the beginning, but ultimately you will return to a baseline.
Pushups etc. are great for warmups, but ultimately these will have very
diminishing returns as well (the "100 pushup" style of training is laughable).

If you want to burn fat and lose weight you really need to lift weights, and
you need to lift heavy weights. The idea that you can "tone" your muscles with
small weights is just ludicrously wrong. You wont turn into a mega-hulk, trust
me.

If you want to increase your stamina, your lung capacity and your heart health
cardio is absolutely what you should be doing. But also understand that this
comes at a cost of diminishing your muscle gains (thus slowing down how
quickly you burn your fat).

TLDR: the best way to lose weight is to lift heavy weights in low reps (as
heavy as forces you below 10 reps) with moderately short breaks between
exercises. Cardio will be an uphill battle to lose weight.

And the best part is you actually get to eat MORE if you are seriously
lifting.

Edit: if you want to disagree with me and downvote, at least post a response.
I'd love to hear why you think I'm wrong.

~~~
jpdbaugh
Couldn't agree more with this. I have been having tremendous results from
doing the Bill Star 5x5 program (bench, squat, dead lift, incline, barbell
rows) in a shot amount of time.

I would like to incorporate some cardio into to this for heart health though.
I was thinking of running on Tuesdays and Thursdays in between my lifting
days. Do you think this is a good idea?

~~~
lukenathan
No. There's no reason to introduce long slow distance running (granted, you
didn't specify the type of running, but this is usually what people mean) into
your training. It will interfere with your recovery from lifting, and really
won't do a lot for your overall health.

Don't you feel your heart pounding after a heavy set of five squats? I'd say
that's adequate for "heart health."

If you're worried about staying "fit," you might consider adding in one
conditioning day of pushing a sled or running sprints. 5x5 is a lot of volume,
though, so I'd be careful with adding in anything extra.

~~~
prototype56
I have heard from atleast 2 sports orthos that squatting is bad for you knees.
I guess it shouldn't matter when you are doing it the right way with adequate
recovery period but nevertheless its easy to screw up your joints . One even
said that squatting is a very unnatural moment for human body and is best to
avoid it .

~~~
bedris
_One even said that squatting is a very unnatural moment for human body and is
best to avoid it_

Then babies need to fire their personal trainers:

[http://personaltrainerbath.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/12/BA...](http://personaltrainerbath.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/12/BABY-SQUAT.jpg)

[http://www.malvernstrength.com/.a/6a00e553cfae8a88340120a4cb...](http://www.malvernstrength.com/.a/6a00e553cfae8a88340120a4cbd7ef970b-320wi)

[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_X0yQkonFwHQ/SeINrYNoy9I/AAAAAAAAAU...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_X0yQkonFwHQ/SeINrYNoy9I/AAAAAAAAAUU/ecS8MQykK5E/s400/squat002.jpg)

------
jules
Cycling the same kcal/hour as walking? That's very slow cycling. A much better
measure is kcal/km, as that is at least somewhat more independent of speed.

No citations on life extension.

Recommends situps, which destroy your back. Leg lifts have the potential to do
the same.

Doesn't mention how many kcal/g fat is (it's 9 kcal/g), which is a useful
figure if you're trying to lose weight.

~~~
alexgartrell
> Recommends situps, which destroy your back.

Citation needed, big time. Everything I've ever heard (from high school and
college level athletic trainers and strength coaches) has said that a strong
core helps your back. I can back this up anecdotally, as years of heavy squats
made it painful to drive far in my car's crappy driver's seat, but some ab
work (and other exercise) made the problem go away.

When I googled I got <http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/17/core-myths/>
which basically said "A couple of experts question the (what has so far been
considered) the authoritative study.

Ab work and lower back work (hyper extensions) just seem like the way to
strengthen ones back. Is there another solution that I'm not aware of?

~~~
jules
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sit-up_(exercise)>

I didn't do a study myself, I just heard it multiple times and assumed that it
was true. I have also experienced lower back pain in school when we did sit
ups, but of course that doesn't mean that it will do long-term damage.

> Situps can be dangerous due to high compressive lumbar load[1] and may be
> replaced with the crunch in exercise programs[2].

------
jdfreefly
Over the last two years I've gone from 220 to 190. The only change I've made
was to start riding my bike to work. Granted, I am fortunate enough to live
somewhere that makes that possible. Since making the change I now think that I
won't move somewhere that I can't do that (at least most of the year), and I
won't take a job that won't allow for it.

I have proven conclusively to myself that I am incapable of following a
regimented exercise plan. I need to be forced/tricked into it. I don't think
of the ride to work as exercise, I think of it as "going to work". In that
way, I've managed to trick myself into about an hour and a half of exercise
per day that I ride into work.

The downside is having to buy all new clothes, but the upside is I no longer
need an inhaler to have sex.

~~~
wdewind
Just want to point out that this is 1.5 hours a day of exercise. It's great
that you trick yourself into doing that, but its a huge time commitment. Any
exercise for 1.5 hours a day for 2 years would have similar effects.

Maximizing time, you'd be much better waking up a bit earlier, lifting, and
driving to work (though you'd have to find a new trick :P )

~~~
pmccool
Ah, but some of the exercise time is time that would be spent commuting
anyway. That's one major advantage of commuting-as-exercise.

------
siculars
This is very very simple. Regarding weight loss simply stop drinking anything
that is not 100% water and possibly 2% milk. Stop drinking soda. Stop drinking
alcohol. Stop drinking sugary juices. Stop drinking coffee. Just cutting those
sugar/carbs will trim a lot of weight off of you. Combine that with exercise
and a man will lose weight insanely fast 10 pounds in the first month is not
even a problem.

As for exercise - do everything that makes you sweat. And I mean fall down,
can't breath, can't move sweat. Running, biking, swimming, weight lifting,
dancing, rollerblading... whatever. At least 30min - 1hr every day. EVERY DAY.
Be consistent. Don't stop.

I just did a 2 mile swim in the Hudson river on Saturday and a sprint
triathlon on Sunday. This will be my third season training for triathlons. The
tri season is just getting underway for me in earnest and my training (swim,
bike, run) will considerably pick up. You don't have to do a tri or compete in
a run but for me it makes it more 'real' and I get to put events up on my
calendar that I know I won't back out of and that I know I have to be ready
for. My first half Ironman will be in September.

In addition, I do P90X with my sister everyday (according to the schedule).
P90X alone is a rock solid regimen that if you stick to will definitely
improve your physique. It is very taxing but dead simple to do. Just pop the
DVD in and do what the man says. If all you want is an above base level of
fitness and a nice body - do P90X. It works, it's hard, it's probably too hard
for most programmers who sit around all day reading HN, but it is definitely
worth doing and it will definitely get you into shape. Do it one full time
around with less weight, less reps, more rest and then step it up on the
second time around.

~~~
wdewind
Cutting juice, alcohol, soda etc. is just about the easiest thing you can do
to lose weight (there is ZERO reason for you to have sugar at all in your diet
- even fruits [relatively high in sugar] can be cut entirely as well as long
as you eat you veggies).

P90X is great, but all the other stuff you are doing (while also great) goes
against the OP's goal of targeting hackers who don't have a lot of time.
Sounds like exercise is a big part of your life.

~~~
siculars
Ya true, training for anything, including triathlons, takes discipline and
time. In deference to the OP, I really believe every person - including
hackers - can devote at least 1 hour a day to their physical well being. If
you can not take even a sliver of time out of your day to work on your own
health than you really need to ask yourself what are you doing with your life.

P90X is a fantastic option. Almost every class can be completed in an hour.
The yoga class is 90 minutes. Every other day is abs, an additional 15
minutes. If you can not handle the 90 minute yoga, just do it for 60. Or
simply switch it out with another class like the stretch or core synergistics.
If your day is packed, just wake up earlier.

Trust me, you will thank yourself when you are in your 40s, 50s and 60s that
you invested an hour a day into yourself in your 20s and 30s.

------
jmatt
This page is just one small part of "The Hacker's Diet". Looking at this
single page removes much of the underlying context of the whole strategy. See:

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/e4/>

or

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/>

The site provides an unconventional approach to losing weight (and exercise).
I've found it motivating and useful. I take from it what resonates with me and
leave the rest.

------
chaostheory
_Clearly, even an hour a day of exercise doesn't account for much food. And
what's the likelihood you'll find the time to spend a full hour, every day,
month after month, year after year, doing those exercises?_

What if the post is too conventional in its thinking? I think this is the Real
Hacker Exercise Regmine: <http://www.instructables.com/id/Treadmill-Desk/>
(courtesy of the founder and CEO of Instructables)

------
vishaldpatel
Here's what I think about exercise: Find a sport or activity that'll make you
move: salsa dancing counts! ;-) (golf doesn't.. unless you're walking the
whole damn course :P). When you get bored, find another fun sport or activity!
=). You might even end up finding complimentary activities (I like to swim and
go sailing - swimming helps when your boat capsizes, hahaha).

As far as eating is concerned, here's what I suggest:

\- Figure out what you usually eat.

\- Now figure out what you need (in terms of proteins, vitamins, minerals
etc..), and figure out whether your current diet is providing what you need.

\- If you have been getting everything you need in your current diet but are
gaining fat, figure out what you can start cutting back on.

\- If you are deficient in your daily intake nutrients but are also gaining
fat, then figure out what you can add to your diet to complete the right
nutrient intake, and what you can start cutting back on.

All this diet and exercise shit is a bit evolutionary. Just stick to it, build
it up over time. Don't be too hard on yourself but don't give up or go easy
either.

------
ax0n
I just ride my bicycle to work. That is, until yesterday when I ran over (I
shit you not) a deer. Now I'm licking my wounds. My bike blog link is in my
profile if you even care. I won't clutter this thread with link spam.

From the sounds of it, lots of hackers enjoy biking to work. It beats paying
for a gym membership, it gets them the dose of sun-induced vitamin d, and it's
a practice in efficiency that hackers often admire. There are very few ways to
turn energy into transportation more efficiently than a bicycle.

------
misuba
How much arguing do we have to do about the optimal way to lose weight before
we maybe come to the conclusion that _different bodies are different?_

------
mhd
In my strictly personal experience, exercise for long-time goal is rather hard
to do. Some more immediate benefit would certainly advantageous. The menial-
task endorphin rush runners get, seeing your weight (or measurements) going
down/up or the competition in team sports, martial arts, tennis etc.

Just a row of exercises definitely requires more willpower for me. Of course,
YMMV.

~~~
wdewind
This was exactly my issue as well (not having results re: motivation). Lifting
weights for gains instead of tone (see my post above) gives me two things that
keeps me going: 1) the easy and obvious accomplishment of simply being able to
lift heavier weights (same as leveling up in a video game :P), and 2) you will
see results.

------
terra_t
I found that neither cardio or weightlifting made any difference in my pattern
of weight gain over the last few years.

I switched to a standing desk and lost about six pounds in the first three
weeks: just bopping around to rave music while I code. No starving myself, and
no hours in the gym that take away from work and family.

------
frossie
Somebody needs to write a little app with his ladder program idea, if it
hasn't been done already.

------
emarcotte
the trick for me is to not call it exercise. everyone is short on time and
noone likes to do 'extra work' even if its good for you.

find something you enjoy that is active and do it. hockey, basketball, skiing,
biking, boxing, swing dancing... there is no law that says it has to be some
boring uninspiring task.

personal method is road bike to and from work + evening rides time/weather
permitting. i'm down 70lbs since 6 years ago.

------
thefahim
After every "cap deploy", I max out pushups and situps.

Works.

------
kingkawn
find a publicly funded gym. I pay $6 a month for a pool, full weight room, and
exercise machines. plus I can run there and back. done.

